# For fans of HARD ROCK / HEAVY METAL Halloween music



## The Metal Madman (Oct 17, 2010)

First I wanna say a big thank you to this community. I have been a lurker here for over a year now, and have used many of the supplied links to help me with my Halloween special I do every year.

I do a weekly Hard Rock, and Heavy Metal Radio show (links will be provided below), and every Halloween I do a special Halloween show filled with great heavy hard rock music, and lots of sound effects etc etc. 

I can guarantee you there is many Halloween type themed songs you have never heard. After my show broadcasts on the 27th I can share with you these awesome tunes and the playlist. I do segments on themes such as Zombies, Witches, Demons, etc etc and then play songs matching those themes as well as sound effects and so on. I also do segments based off Horror movies like Hellraiser, Halloween, F13, Elm Street, Chainsaw Massacre, Twilight Zone, Psycho etc with songs matching those movie themes. All songs are in the Hard Rock, and Heavy Metal genres. 

To give you a example...











I supply a chatroom which is already Halloween decked out and a bunch of us are in there every Wednesday from 7-10 PM when my show airs weekly. 

http://www.themetalmadman.com/chat

The Halloween show will be starting 1 hour earlier though at 6:00 PM EST on October 27th. 

http://www.themetalmadman.com

http://www.myspace.com/themetalmadman


----------



## Lhenon (Sep 23, 2009)

*Exelent! men
this music is all my life... Good Compilation!
I whis you the best of the luckys in your show. I hope the people enjoy this asome music in your show.*


----------

